
Peloton CEO John Foley Declined to Talk about The - Sumitmic
company&#x27;s controversial &quot;The Gift that Gives Back&quot; advertisement, which inspired widespread mockery and accusations of sexism last week. In his first public comments since the commercial&#x27;s release, Foley avoided a question about the ad from an NBC reporter at the UBS Global TMT Conference, and said &quot;That was last week.&quot; Instead, he predicted Peloton would be &quot;one of the great consumer companies of the next couple of decades.&quot; Within a week of the ad&#x27;s release, featured actress Monica Ruiz had already appeared in a commercial for Aviation Gin subtly referencing Peloton. A statement last week from Peloton said the company is &quot;disappointed in how some have misinterpreted this commercial.&quot; – AD AGE<p>Best Read -- Answer to What&#x27;s things you wish you knew before getting into computer science (CS)? by Abhipsa Mishra https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;Whats-things-you-wish-you-knew-before-getting-into-computer-science-CS&#x2F;answer&#x2F;Abhipsa-Mishra-38?ch=99&amp;share=d6dcf0ba&amp;srid=uQDqk
======
aphextim
From the article:

>The TV spot, which depicts a woman showing a video diary to her male partner
of a year spent on the Peloton he gave her, struck some viewers as sexist.

How? I don't understand.

If my partner purchased a bow-flex for me and I got ripped in a year and
documented my transformation and showed my partner the dairy. Would that also
be sexist?

Isn't the point of exercise equipment to improve your health and physical
appearance?

I swear outrage culture is growing at an ever-increasing exponential rate to
the point that no matter what you say someone is going to 'get offended'.

